# GTB and Lipo cut-off?



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

How can you tell if a GTB has lipo cut-off?


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I think there is a decal on the speed control that says "LIPO" and the original box says the same thing. The part # is the same Novak just has a production change and added the circuitry.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

When you first turn the esc on it will flash a number of times to indicate if its on or off .... and if it has lipo mode... i will try to find the addendum and post the accurate flash info


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Turn the speedo on and then hold the program button. If it has a lipo mode, the last set of led pairings will be the yellow and red. One flash off/two flash on. If the GTB does not have a lipo cutoff, the red and yellow combo does not appear.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks! That is what I'm looking for.


----------



## GPUK (Mar 13, 2008)

What do you mean by LIPO cut-off? Just getting back into racing after a break. Lipo's are all new to me. I have a GTB and have just purchased a set of LIPO 4700 mAH batteries. Can I run them if it doesn't have LIPO cut-off?


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

you can run them without the Lipo cutoff, you just have to be careful not to discharge them too deeply or you may ruin the battery, when the car starts to slow STOP and recharge. OR you can buy a cut off module from NOVAK to wire between the battery and the ESC to act as a cutoff to keep from discharging too deeply.


----------



## DARKSIDE DAVE (Aug 16, 2007)

so does that mean you can use a lipo battery on any brushless set up as long as you keep an eye on the voltage and dont let it discharge to deeply. i always thought that you had to hve specific speedos to use lipos am i wrong


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I am only familiar with the NOVAK esc's and the only brushless esc of theirs you CANNOT run is th e4-cell model, any of them that will handle the voltage will handle LIPOs if you do not drain them too low.


----------

